# Peppers ghost projection effect, plexiglas?



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm thinking about doing the peppers ghost technique for the projection effect I want to pull off this year. I'm struggling with the plexiglass though. I need a piece big enough to display a 6ft ghost so the piece I need will be really expensive if I get it at home depot. Any suggestions or workarounds?


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Have you given up on glass? I ask only because I recently had several windows replaced at my house... Including an 8' sliding patio door.... It's tempered glass and I have 4 panes of it (4' x 7') sitting in my back yard right now. . I would think there could be a supply of glass (possibly free) from someone who retrofits windows in older houses... Just a thought.


----------



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

Good thought! Thanks!!

I've also been reading up on projecting on black scrims. What type of stores carry it? Do I have to order it online?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Theater supply stores for the scrim cloth.
Normally, the "Pepper's Ghost" effect isn't projected onto glass, the glass just serves as a mirror of sorts, reflecting the illuminated object or scene. The difference? Your projection has a much greater potential for reflecting the projected light onto the surrounding surfaces and viewers, ruining the effect. Ideally, it's just the object or scene that's illuminated, not the surrounding surfaces, so that that object or scene just "appear" floating in the scene, but the angle of viewing and the illumination/lighting need to be carefully controlled. Scrims are great, and kind of offer the same type of effect as the "Pepper's Ghost", and are less problematic in regards to the viewers angle, however they do require you to have a strong projector.


----------



## mrdonl (Sep 5, 2012)

One other option is to bulid a frame using materials of your choice and then use window sealing film and a heat gun to make the size screen you need.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

mrdonl said:


> One other option is to bulid a frame using materials of your choice and then use window sealing film and a heat gun to make the size screen you need.


Yep, I second this method. I haven't used it myself, but there are several haunters who do it this way. It's cheap and worth a trial run at least.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

mrdonl said:


> One other option is to bulid a frame using materials of your choice and then use window sealing film and a heat gun to make the size screen you need.





Jaybo said:


> Yep, I second this method. I haven't used it myself, but there are several haunters who do it this way. It's cheap and worth a trial run at least.


I have tried this and found that it was difficult to keep the plastic taut enough.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

fontgeek said:


> Theater supply stores for the scrim cloth.
> Normally, the "Pepper's Ghost" effect isn't projected onto glass, the glass just serves as a mirror of sorts, reflecting the illuminated object or scene. The difference? Your projection has a much greater potential for reflecting the projected light onto the surrounding surfaces and viewers, ruining the effect. Ideally, it's just the object or scene that's illuminated, not the surrounding surfaces, so that that object or scene just "appear" floating in the scene, but the angle of viewing and the illumination/lighting need to be carefully controlled. Scrims are great, and kind of offer the same type of effect as the "Pepper's Ghost", and are less problematic in regards to the viewers angle, however they do require you to have a strong projector.


OK I have a different question along this line.
what about the use of gardening ground cloth. I have seen it talked in other threads.
I want to do a projection effect in window of a false dormer on my roof.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Scrim is a light, loosely woven fabric, the more open the weave, the more transparent the cloth when viewed. Whether the density of the garden cloth would work for you or not, I couldn't tell you, much depends upon the look you are going for, the density of the cloth, and how strong your projector is.
I'm not sure what your question is.
Are you talking about putting cloth up and projecting the image of a dormer window on the roof of your house? If so, I'd suggest you consider making the false dormer out of cardboard, foamcore, plywood, etc., and have the window cutout and project your image from the backside of the "dormer". You can project onto a white bed sheet and the image will show through on the other side.
If you are trying to create a phantom dormer that appears and disappears then go for the scrim or garden cloth. Keep in mind that the brighter the ambient light, the brighter your projector needs to be to make the image show up. If you paint your dormer onto the scrim, then you just need a light source to illuminate the image on command, maybe using a setup to simulate lightning flashes.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank you Fontgeek.
I was talking of making a dormer and project a ghost passing by the window.
I do CGI and I'm getting excited about doing this.
I have a torpedo project and I think it might work .I'm not sure about what luminence it has


----------

